# Zeitfaktor



## johnmclaine (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

auch wenn die Frage recht blöd klingen mag, doch würde mich interessieren, wie das Abrechnungssystem arbeitet. Wird das spielen Stundengenau abgerechnet, oder fallen sofort die Tage weg beim spielen? Ich wollte mir das Spiel zulegen, da ich seid frühester Kindheit ein Star Wars Fan bin. Doch durch meinen Beruf und unserem frischen Nachwuchs, komme ich recht wenig an den PC. Nun meine frage an die Spieler unter Euch, wie läuft das mit den Spielstunden, bzw. Tagen, die ich kaufen kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Grüße john


----------



## Oromus (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn du für 30 Tage gekauft hast kannst du genau 30 Tage spielen. 30 Tage * 24 Stunden = 720 Stunden. Allerdings nur in den 30 Tagen..... Ich hoffe es ist verständlich.


----------



## Scroll (18. Januar 2012)

wenn du dir 30tage spielzeit kaufst, vom 1.-30. januar z.B. und du spielst bloss 2h davon ist dein guthaben am 30. auch verfallen, so das du am 31. nicht mehr ohne spielzeitkauf spielen kannst


----------



## Bambusbar (19. Januar 2012)

Da wird nix gestundet oder so, sondern der Zeitraum ist fix.
Wie Scroll schon gesagt hat, 30 Tage gehen z.b. bom 1.1 bis zum 30.1.
Am 1.2 wird dann erneut abgebucht für 30 Tage Spielzeit
Dabei is es egal ob du vom 1.1 bis 30.1  eine Stunde gezockt hast, dich gar nicht eingeloggt hast oder jeden Tag 9h online warst.

Ist quasi ne Zockerflatrate


----------

